# K&N Install



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Got my K&N Aircharger from LMPerformance. Sounds awesome, looks awesome, my car is a whole lot more throttle responsive. Took about an hour to get the whole thing on. Hardest part was assembling the heat shield to the MAF and trying not to touch or damage it. The rest was a breeze. 

One thing I notice when taking my stock intake out was that the clamp that was in front of the MAF was completely loose (literally almost fell out without loosening at all!!). You guys might want to check yours out. Also, when I pulled the intake off of the throttle body there was some nasty looking oily looking stain at the bottom inside of the throttle body:confused. Is this normal or was it because my intake might of been leaking?

Anyway I just cleaned all it off and installed the K&N. Hope nothing is affected by that though.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got an aircharger too, love it. Took a picture of the box it came in, "for offroad or racing use only" tee hee hee.


----------



## oldgoat47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey guys...I'm kinda new here....absolute 1st. time in a forum....

I bought a blk on blk '06 m6 on friday the 13th! The next day I called k&n and

they overnighted the off road aircharger so, and get this, my dealer installed it! 

Free!!! I'm used to mods since I come from a '96 Mustang G.T., so I'll be doin' 

alot of them........k&ns rock...I have 'em on all my cars.


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

I have been wanting to do it on my GTO had it on my other car and it made a huge change but along with that I had all kinds of problems with the MAF heat soak and strange idle problems, I have been watching and it seems it works good on the GTO.


----------



## oldgoat47 (Apr 7, 2007)

This ain't no other car..


----------



## oldgoat47 (Apr 7, 2007)

arty:


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

The Valley?!?! What part North or South?


----------



## oldgoat47 (Apr 7, 2007)

There's the East and the West......any place else they drive beemers......


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

ok? 5 or 99 east farm land west beemer land Sac all of the above.


----------



## oldgoat47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry man, I meant the actual valley, but you're just about right ! lol:cheers 

near el lay.......

steve


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

That's cool just thouth I found a fellow Goat next to me.


----------



## oldgoat47 (Apr 7, 2007)

sorry man.....how do you like the corsa? I prefer the sound of the touring model....you did the exhaust without even a drop in k&n? do it now!!!
steve:cool


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

*k and N*

I have the AEM brute force system, it looks much better then the plastic junk tube that K and N uses,, but the K&N is a good system, you will need a full Dyno tune to get the most out of it


----------



## oldgoat47 (Apr 7, 2007)

air is air......more of it the better! Who's best doesn't matter...

arty:


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> I have the AEM brute force system, it looks much better then the plastic junk tube that K and N uses,, but the K&N is a good system, you will need a full Dyno tune to get the most out of it


Well if you must know the plastic is better because it does not hold the heat like the metal does, also I want the K&N but think I will just got with a drop in and a tune, (I have had problems with the cold air thing before) then I will see what's next, I love my Corsa meybe just a little to much but F it I like it


----------



## oldgoat47 (Apr 7, 2007)

You're right ls2.....I'd never put a big piece of heat soak aluminum in my engine bay...'specially if it was tryin to move cool air!....thats why I went with the aircharger over the typhoon....some people just like shiney stuff I guess!
As for the dyno tune, I'd wait until doing a cam swap....200 bucks is a lot to spend for a couple hp's


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

*air intake*

actually,, the Black plastic holds the heat longer and at a higher temp, the light weight aluminum is much cooler and cools off a lot faster... just try it.. run your car around for a while till it gets really warmed up. shut it off, open the hood and just put your hands on it and then do the same with a system with the aluminum pipe,, MUCH COOLER,, black holds the heat in while the polished metal runs cooler and cools off faster


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Btw anyone know if the aircharger is legal here in PA? Im not sure... don't really care either just want to know.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

*K&n*

THE C.A.I made by K&N,, AEM, Lingenfelter and a few others are legal


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

Well the issue is about the "off-road use only" title it bears that makes me curious as to whether or not it is legal or not. K&N site says the FIPK cai is the 50 state legal one.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

*K&n*

a lot of car parts maker's say OFF ROAD USE ONLY,,basically it means NON OEM....try going to a Harley dealer and look at their catalog .. almost every item in the book say's OFF ROAD USE


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

your probably right i've never heard of anyone ever getting in trouble for having an intake on their car


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

*intake.*

you will not have any problems , and if you do, just save the factory stuff.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

There are 2 different CAI's made by K&N for the goat application on the LS2. One is ILLEGAL in all 50 and ESPECIALLY in places like California and the other is not. This is how you tell. If it says 63 series Air Charger, it's illegal. Only good if you live in the sticks like me and don't have to pass emmisons. If it says 57 series FIPK, you're good to go. The FIPK stands for fuel injection performance kit. The air chargers don't have emmissions carb numbers, that's what makes them illegal, they never got a stamp of approval from the government. I bought an Aircharger from autoanything.com for my goat, liked it so much, and yes can feel the difference in throttle response and HEAR the difference, unlike a few nay-sayers on here say, and liked it so much I bought another aircharger for my girlfriend's '05 Colorado Z71 4X4. When I bought the one for her truck I asked the dude on the phone what the difference was between the two because K&N gaurantees 14 Hp on the dyno for the GTO with either the Aircharger or the FIPK and gaurantee 20 Hp on the Colorado/Canyon. His answer was torque/throttle response. His exact words were, "The Aircharger sucks ALOT more air." You get alot more bottom end with the Aircharger is the bottom line, which screws with emmissions and fudges the fuel economy, which is why it's not certified yet. So now you know, and knowing is half the battle...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The_Bleek said:


> Also, when I pulled the intake off of the throttle body there was some nasty looking oily looking stain at the bottom inside of the throttle body:confused. Is this normal or was it because my intake might of been leaking?
> 
> Anyway I just cleaned all it off and installed the K&N. Hope nothing is affected by that though.


How long did you have your car? It might be oil caused by the PCV. When I pulled my TB off to P&P, it had some oil residue behind it and the intake was covered in thin film of oil.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*K&N torque loss?*

I just bought an '06 Q'silver/red M6. My first new car, and how awesome! I heard from someone, maybe a rumor with no truth, that the K&N cold air intake causes torque loss. Any truth to that? I put one on my old Jeep Cherokee and have nothing but good things to say. Please advise.


----------



## oldgoat47 (Apr 7, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Todd at K&N and found out the skinny on the AIR CHARGER 63 series........They are in for c.a.r.b. testing and when approved will get a new part number 57 series(smog legal)....you'll be able to print out a form on their website and they will send you a c.a.r.b. sticker!!! In cali...new cars don't need to be smogged for 5 years......so blast away!!!!:cheers


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

gm4life said:


> How long did you have your car? It might be oil caused by the PCV. When I pulled my TB off to P&P, it had some oil residue behind it and the intake was covered in thin film of oil.


gm4life...

I just got my car brand new a little more than month ago with 11 miles on it... about 2500 when I put the intake on. Like i said in the original the stock intake sort of just fell out... only part I loosened was the part attached to the Throttle Body... what is the PCV anyway? I might go ahead and check it again to see if the stain is back or not just to be safe. Anyway this can hurt the car?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The_Bleek said:


> gm4life...
> 
> I just got my car brand new a little more than month ago with 11 miles on it... about 2500 when I put the intake on. Like i said in the original the stock intake sort of just fell out... only part I loosened was the part attached to the Throttle Body... what is the PCV anyway? I might go ahead and check it again to see if the stain is back or not just to be safe. Anyway this can hurt the car?


I'm just assuming that the stain you saw was oil from your PCV. Your PCV is Positive Crankcase Ventalation system(you can google it if you want, I suck at explaning things )Basicly it pulls a vaccum on your crankcase pulling oil vapors with it, along the way some of the vapors condense in your intake leaving behind oil residue. No it can't hurt the car, GM powertrains have been tested for over 300,000 miles. Its been said that it will hurt performance way down the road because of build up on valves and pistons.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok, so I've been looking at air intake options, mostly because of the slight performance/SOTP aspects, but also because of the minor bump in fuel economy. Am I understanding that the K&N "fudges fuel economy" in such a way that it will hurt my mpg?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*K&n*

Oil in your intake,,hope you are using a DRY filter


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*k&N*



dustyminpin said:


> There are 2 different CAI's made by K&N for the goat application on the LS2. One is ILLEGAL in all 50 and ESPECIALLY in places like California and the other is not. This is how you tell. If it says 63 series Air Charger, it's illegal. Only good if you live in the sticks like me and don't have to pass emmisons. If it says 57 series FIPK, you're good to go. The FIPK stands for fuel injection performance kit. The air chargers don't have emmissions carb numbers, that's what makes them illegal, they never got a stamp of approval from the government. I bought an Aircharger from autoanything.com for my goat, liked it so much, and yes can feel the difference in throttle response and HEAR the difference, unlike a few nay-sayers on here say, and liked it so much I bought another aircharger for my girlfriend's '05 Colorado Z71 4X4. When I bought the one for her truck I asked the dude on the phone what the difference was between the two because K&N gaurantees 14 Hp on the dyno for the GTO with either the Aircharger or the FIPK and gaurantee 20 Hp on the Colorado/Canyon. His answer was torque/throttle response. His exact words were, "The Aircharger sucks ALOT more air." You get alot more bottom end with the Aircharger is the bottom line, which screws with emmissions and fudges the fuel economy, which is why it's not certified yet. So now you know, and knowing is half the battle...


THE 63 Series is NOT illegal, Just another K&N model. and as 14 or 15 HP gain,don't count on it, and you will need a FULL LS2 Dyno tune


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I had to talk to the guys at K&N because they failed to give me one of the brackets that came with the kit so they shipped me one the next day. They told me that the 63 series was not legal to run on the roads due to carb status blah blah blah. He also said that the 63 series gave you more torque then the 57 series as it sucks more air. The whole "can't be ran on roads" thing sounds pretty illegal to me. Tell ya what, go to a major city that checks crap like that or California with an Air Charger and get back to me, he he he. I'm suppose to listen to you over the guys at K&N? Give me a break.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*K&n*

I live in a State where they do Emission testing on all cars every 2 years,,and I know of one person who has the 63 series on their car, Passed Emission test in the early spring..Everyone of of the Cold Air Units for sale will give you about the same HP, the only ones that will give you a big gain are the FORCED AIR set ups like a super charger.. regular Cold Air intakes are good for about 12 HP on a good day


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*K&n*



dustyminpin said:


> I had to talk to the guys at K&N because they failed to give me one of the brackets that came with the kit so they shipped me one the next day. They told me that the 63 series was not legal to run on the roads due to carb status blah blah blah. He also said that the 63 series gave you more torque then the 57 series as it sucks more air. The whole "can't be ran on roads" thing sounds pretty illegal to me. Tell ya what, go to a major city that checks crap like that or California with an Air Charger and get back to me, he he he. I'm suppose to listen to you over the guys at K&N? Give me a break.


When you talk to any PARTS MAKER, they will always say their product is the best and non of them are very thruthful,, the 63 series is just slightly different then the 57, but NOT ILLEGAL


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

What state are you in? Hope retirement land doesn't mean Florida, cuz I'm only 20 miles from there, and yes, the 63 is illegal. It's all fun and games till you get a ticket. (Which you won't get here in Alabama).


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

*K&n*

Look at all of the C.A.I 's all of them say for OFF ROAD USE ONLY,,the 63 is no different,, and if you are worried about it, don't buy it. all of these systems will give you about the same HP gains. NOT ONE of these has an advantage over the other, because if they did, everyone would only be buying just one kind


----------



## gtoschizo (Apr 19, 2007)

ls2weber..... what problems did you have with idle? did you ever get it fixed? 
i've been experiencing the same thing. i took it back and part and reinstall everything, everything was clean and sealed. i read somewhere on here or ls1 that someone else had issues related to the AC afterwords... when i hit the AC tonight, it almost immediately stalled.... checked all my connections... not sure what else to do.


----------

